# Any news on leesville?



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Is the water level down? what is the water temps? are the crappie biting?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Still up. 6.5ft over summer pool


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

But Peidmont, Clendening and Tappan are good to go.


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 25, 2009)

planning on heading there in two weeks from out of town. just wondering if anyone had gone out there this weekend. is the water down yet? marina accessible? water temp?


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope to go out there tomorrow. Maybe I'll have a report. I like high water there.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just checked the Huntington District web site and it shows it still up three feet. If you want the web site its, www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm 
Man thats long. Or just google Huntington District corp of engineers or something like that. It gives you daily updates. I hope it goes down a little, I have a bass tournament there next Sat. Hey FredT, does the bass pull off shore as the water drops there. Any help would be great. PM me if you like. Thanks, Chopper.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

ramp at Clows, still under water, center medium under water.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

chopper said:


> Hey FredT, does the bass pull off shore as the water drops there. Any help would be great. PM me if you like. Thanks, Chopper.


Don't know. I only go there for musky and crappie.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

sauguy said:


> ramp at Clows, still under water, center medium under water.


Good intel, I did not know that. This is a good thing. Last time I was out when it was that high I got 5 muskies. Never caught that many in a year much less a day.


----------

